# CPC Exam 2016



## Aminmequita (Jan 27, 2016)

I am Studying for the exam But if anyone Out there could give me pointers or help me study that would very helpful because i really want to become a coder My name is Amin my contact number is 9145729326 I am in NY if anyone out there would like to study together or like i said just reach me
or reply to this thread.

Please and Thank You.


----------



## ksaechao (Jan 27, 2016)

*Get the study guide*

hope that helps


----------



## Stephb13 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Exam prep advice*

Hey yall I was just wondering how long I should study for the CPC exam? I am planning to take it march 19, and I have purchased one practice exam and I am thinking about purchasing the study guide, but this only gives me a little under 2 months to study for it, is that long enough? I have 3 months on the job experience with my BCHH-C ICD-10 credentials, and I have my AAS in health info tech. Thank you!


----------



## etjones2001 (Jan 29, 2016)

I would recommend the practice exams sold by AAPC. I purchased practice exams from other vendors and they weren't really helpful. For me the key to passing the exam was not so much remembering the codes. But to make sure you are properly reading the questions and the book when answering. Its a lot of procedures that look the same at first glance that aren't the same. Also, GUIDELINES GUIDELINES GUIDELINES.... Get to know these, not necessarily remembering them but reviewing them to make sure you understand them. I was told by my instructor to redo practice exams until you get a 80% or higher. Get to know your book. I hope this helps....

Ebony Jones,CPC


----------



## Stephb13 (Jan 30, 2016)

*Exam prep advice*



etjones2001 said:


> I would recommend the practice exams sold by AAPC. I purchased practice exams from other vendors and they weren't really helpful. For me the key to passing the exam was not so much remembering the codes. But to make sure you are properly reading the questions and the book when answering. Its a lot of procedures that look the same at first glance that aren't the same. Also, GUIDELINES GUIDELINES GUIDELINES.... Get to know these, not necessarily remembering them but reviewing them to make sure you understand them. I was told by my instructor to redo practice exams until you get a 80% or higher. Get to know your book. I hope this helps....
> 
> Ebony Jones,CPC



Thank you for your advice, Ebony! I will be doing these =]


----------



## desves123 (Jan 31, 2016)

*practice exams*

Hi,
I am taking the CPC test 
Saturday the 6th of Feb.
I bought all the test from AAPC,  they have helped
but I am still having a little trouble with them.
I was told that these practice test are harder than the actual
exam itself.  
Has anyone heard that?  I am so nervous!
Any tips would be great!
Thanks,
Diane

Any


----------



## ksarith9@gmail.com (Jan 31, 2016)

*Manage your time and peace of mind*

Manage your time and your concentration is more important.
Do small questions first ( means answer length is small, Terminology,radiology etc,,,)

Best of luck
Sarith kalikkot CPC-A


----------



## Aminmequita (Feb 1, 2016)

*Study guide*



sacteam said:


> hope that helps





yes i have the study guide but i just feel like if i study with someone it could be a little more helpful


----------



## Aminmequita (Feb 1, 2016)

*Cpc exam 2016*

Like i said before if anyone out there wants to study together either in person or on the phone my number is 9145729326 the more studying and understanding of all the code books i think the more successful we will be in passing the exam. So whoever is interested please let me know


----------



## bgwoods (Mar 8, 2016)

desves123 said:


> Hi,
> I am taking the CPC test
> Saturday the 6th of Feb.
> I bought all the test from AAPC,  they have helped
> ...


How was the exam was it hard?


----------



## mwallace29 (Mar 14, 2016)

*Taking test March 26*



Aminmequita said:


> Like i said before if anyone out there wants to study together either in person or on the phone my number is 9145729326 the more studying and understanding of all the code books i think the more successful we will be in passing the exam. So whoever is interested please let me know



Hey, I am in Houston, I will love to be a study partner. Are you still interested in studying?


----------



## mcCall (Mar 26, 2016)

*Monnie*

Could someone tell me what to  expect on the 2016 CPC  exam


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 26, 2016)

mcCall said:


> Could someone tell me what to  expect on the 2016 CPC  exam



Link to a section by section breakdown.

https://www.aapc.com/certification/cpc/

Here is a free practice exam which will give you an idea of the set-up and style of questions you will see and what the answer options will look like

http://go.cco.us/free-cpc-online-practice-exam


----------

